# Double Eye



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

Double Eye

Akazienstrasse 22

10823 Berlin










We all know how difficult it is to find great coffee when you're out and about and this can present itself tenfold in a different country. Berlin is a place I have been a lot this year, it's the chosen venue for the recording of my band's new album and so having a source of great coffee is imperative. Fortunately my good friend and fellow band member Hamish Clark lives there and is a kiwi to boot so knows about good coffee.

The daily ritual on most mornings while recording has been coffee and breakfast before any work can be done; this involves a brisk 20 minute walk to what is now one of my favourite coffee shops in the world, ever. The Double Eye is small but stylish and has been situated at Akazienstrasse 22 for the last 10 years. The shop is owned by the 2005 European World Cup Barista Champion Arno Schmeil a very knowledgeable guy with great passion for turning out the very best coffee. The staff are all trained by him ensuring a very consistent product. Arno also roasts his own beans onsite furthering the uniqueness of his coffee. Due to the size constraints Double Eye doesn't have any seating inside whatsoever; in fact there is barely standing room for the next 15 customers. This is in part the reason you will always see a crowd of people outside the shop and very often spilling down the street for their coffee fix, even in the depths of winter. As well a some wonderful pastries, notable the custard tarts you can buy can buy a range of their beans for home use. 10/10


----------

